# Muôn vẻ yêu trong showbiz hoa ngữ : cặp kè, tình tay ba, ngoại tình , lộ clip sex



## Xinh (15 Tháng chín 2012)

[h=2]Chuyện tình cảm được họ xem như một món hàng thu hời hoặc công cụ “tân trang” cho bản thân.[/h]                          Cũng  như tất cả những ngành nghề khác trong xã hội, làng giải trí luôn tồn  tại nhu cầu thay đổi, làm mới để phù hợp với xu hướng thời đại, thị hiếu  công chúng. Tuy nhiên, trong quá trình mưu đồ phát triển, không ít nghệ  sỹ đã dùng đến "thủ thuật" để tâng bốc hình ảnh, cuộc sống riêng tư và  giá trị bản thân. Trong số đó, việc sử dụng scandal tình ái được xem là  chiêu bài an toàn và hữu dụng nhất. Nó an toàn bởi tính “vô thưởng, vô  phạt” – trai chưa vợ, gái chưa chồng thì chuyện yêu đương là rất đỗi  bình thường. Nó “hư hư thực thực”, không ai có thể xác minh, kiểm chứng  nên không làm người ta phải bận tâm mà vẫn mang đến hiệu quả như ý.
Mặc  dù chuyện tình ái của sao với sao, sao với “người lạ mặt” (cách báo chí  thường dùng để gọi đối tượng không hoạt động trong làng giải trí xuất  hiện bên sao) không còn là chủ đề mới mẻ nhưng từ góc độ tổng quan “rà  soát” lại showbiz, người ta lại nhận ra nhiều điểm chung từ các câu  chuyện “dở khóc dở cười”. *Khi sao “dùng chung” người tình* *







*​ *

*
​ _An Dĩ Hiên tự tay "bắc cầu" cho "ý trung nhân" và bạn gái Từ Hy Viên_​ Trước  đám cưới năm 2011 của Từ Hy Viên, An Dĩ Hiên đã phát biểu: “Tôi không  biết mình nên là phù dâu hay phù rể”. Câu nói này đã phần nào nói lên  tâm trạng khó xử của “nàng Triệu Mẫn”. Trong khi đó, khán giả thường  xuyên theo dõi tin tức giải trí của Cbiz đều biết rằng Từ Hy Viên gặp gỡ  Uông Tiểu Phi trong tiệc sinh nhật của An Dĩ Hiên. Hai người nhanh  chóng có thiện cảm và tiến tới hôn nhân sét đánh. Trong khi đó, quan hệ  ban đầu của An Dĩ Hiên và “tiểu thiếu gia kinh Bắc” cũng không hề đơn  giản. Họ đã nhiều lần hẹn hò và có ý tìm hiểu đối phương. Sự xuất hiện  của Đại S trong thời điểm nhạy cảm đã vô tình biến An Dĩ Hiên trở thành  người thứ 3 thừa thãi.  



​ ​ _Uông Tiểu Phi cũng từng có thời gian mặn nồng với Trương Vũ Kỳ, Chương Tử Di_​ Cũng  trong chuyện tình ồn ào trên, giới truyền thông Hoa ngữ không ngừng  nhắc tới Trương Vũ Kỳ - bạn gái một thời của Uông Tiểu Phi. Mặc dù thời  điểm đám cưới bất ngờ trên diễn ra, ngôi sao “Bạch lộc nguyên” không còn  bất kỳ quan hệ với công tử họ Uông nhưng những ngòi bút sắc sảo vẫn  không thôi khơi lại chuyện cũ để bình phẩm về quan hệ rối rắm, chồng  chéo trong làng giải trí. Một  trường hợp khác cũng từng khiến báo giới Hoa ngữ tốn không ít giấy mực  là “mỹ nam” Huỳnh Giác và quan hệ với hàng loạt mỹ nhân đình đám  như Châu Tấn, Phạm Băng Băng, Từ Tịnh Lôi… Giữa các sao nữ và chàng trai  đào hoa này luôn tồn tại một quan hệ khó tả: lúc thật gần gũi, khi thật  xa cách. Có những lúc, ở một thời điểm Huỳnh Giác có thể công khai xuất  hiện tình tứ bên nhiều đối tượng. Mặc dù thông tin lan rộng, dư luận  xôn xao nhưng người trong cuộc vẫn chẳng chịu lên tiếng giải thích. Điển  hình nhất là thời điểm năm 2003, khi tham gia thực hiện _Bảo bối trong tình yêu_,  Huỳnh Giác đã nhanh chóng nắm bắt được trạng thái cô đơn khi vừa chia  tay với Lý Á Bằng của Châu Tấn và khéo léo “gài bẫy”. Sau đó không lâu,  anh lại “bắc quàng” với Từ Tịnh Lôi rồi chẳng mấy chốc “cả thèm chóng  chán” đến với Phạm Băng Băng. 






​ 



​ _Huỳnh Giác dùng quan hệ với Từ Tịnh Lôi, Châu Tấn và Phạm Băng Băng làm "bàn đạp" thăng tiến_​ Những  câu chuyện tình tay 3, tay 4 tương tự trong làng giải trí Hoa ngữ đã  từng bị báo chí “phanh phui” còn có: La Chí Tường, Makyo, Âu Đệ (trong  thời gian Âu Đệ đi lính, bạn gái Makyo ở nhà đã yêu chính bạn thân của  người tình – La Chí Tường); Trương Mạn Ngọc, Lương Triều Vỹ, Lưu Gia  Linh (Lương Triều Vỹ hẹn hò Trương Mạn Ngọc khi vẫn duy trì quan hệ tình  nhân với Lưu Gia Linh); Thư Kỳ, Lê Minh, Thư Kỳ, Trương Chấn, Vương Lực  Hoành (Vương Lực Hoành đã công khai gặp gỡ Thư Kỳ, bất chấp dư luận xì  xào về quá khứ của cô – điều mà trước đó tất cả những sao nam kể trên đã  không làm được). *Sao bị người tình cũ trả thù* *



*​ *



*​ _Người mẫu xe hơi Shoushou bị bạn trai cũ tung ảnh và video "nóng" trả thù_​ Có  những chuyện tình kỳ lạ trong Cbiz: khi còn mặn nồng thì tuyệt đối giữ  bí mật nhưng lúc “tan đàn xẻ nghé” lại mang đến không ít giông tố cho  người trong cuộc. Câu chuyện sao bị người tình cũ “trả thù” xuất hiện  hai hình thức chính là bạo lực và “lật tẩy quá khứ”. 






​ 



​ _Trương Tử Hàm (trên), Trương Hinh Dư bị bạn trai cũ tung ảnh quá khứ thân mật_​ Ví  dụ điển hình nhất ở chiêu tung ảnh ái ân một thời thuộc về người mẫu  Shoushou, bản sao Phạm Băng Băng – Trương Hinh Dư và diễn viên Trương Tử  Hàm. Chia tay bạn trai với những lý do khác nhau nhưng các sao nữ này  đều bị “trả thù” chung một hình thức: tung ảnh và video “nóng”.  Sau  scandal của Trần Quán Hy năm 2008, công chúng đã không quá “sốc” khi  chứng kiến loạt sự kiện này. Tuy nhiên, danh dự và tư cách đạo đức của  các nghệ sỹ trên cũng ít nhiều bị đánh giá, nghi ngờ. 






​ _Bạn trai hiện tại Yên Pha (trái) bị bồ cũ của Lý Tiểu Nhiễm  hành hung_​ Bên  cạnh những câu chuyện trả thù “nặng mùi giải trí” kể trên, Cbiz cũng đã  thất kinh trước vụ báo thù dã man mà bạn trai hiện tại của Lý Tiểu  Nhiễm phải gánh chịu.  Tháng 6/2010, đạo diễn trẻ Yên Pha đã bị 4 người  lạ mặt dùng dao chém trọng thương ngay trong hầm để xe. Theo lời khai  báo của đương sự và kết quả điều tra của công an, vụ án này có liên quan  tới bạn trai cũ của Lý Tiểu Nhiễm – một đối tượng “gốc gác tai tiếng”,  thân quen với dân xã hội đen. Ngày  29/9/2011, kẻ chủ mưu vụ hành hung đã phải lãnh án tù cao nhất là 7 năm  và 11 đồng phạm nhận án từ 1 đến 6 năm. Ngoài ra, đạo diễn Yên Pha cũng  nhận được tiền bồi thường 125 vạn NDT (gần 3,8 tỷ VND). *“Dựa hơi” người nổi tiếng để trở thành kẻ tai tiếng* *



*​ *






*​ _Từ các "cao thủ trăng hoa" như Lâm Phong, Trần Quán Hy..._​ Là  người của công chúng, nghệ sỹ luôn phải đối mặt với nguy cơ bị chụp lén  mọi lúc mọi nơi. Tuy nhiên, họ không thể ngờ được rằng chính những  người thân cận nhất, ở nơi riêng tư kín đáo nhất thì “tai họa” lại dễ  dàng ập đến hơn cả. Năm 2011 vừa qua, Cbiz đã liên tiếp xuất hiện những  scandal tình ái ồn ào của các sao nam “lão làng”. Điều bất ngờ đáng nói  là họ không hề khôn ngoan hay sành sỏi như lần tưởng của công chúng. Từ  Lâm Phong, Trần Quán Hy cho tới Châu Kiệt Luân… đều “dính đòn” của các  nữ nghệ sỹ trẻ láu cá. _



_​ _... cho tới Châu Kiệt Luân đều "mắc bẫy" gái trẻ_​ Trong  khi Phan Sương Sương tự nguyện công khai ảnh “chăn gối” với Lâm Phong  để mong mỏi tìm kiếm cơ hội hàn gắn tình cảm thì người mẫu Tạ Chỉ Huệ  (Cammi) lại hoàn toàn đơn giản dừng lại ở mục đích “dựa hơi nổi tiếng”.  Nhân vật tương tự được nhắc đến là Ngô Bội San – người tiết lộ “đã trao  đêm đầu tiên cho Châu Kiệt Luân” trước thời điểm bước vào làng giải trí.


----------

